# 

## lrnn

Witam.
Pytanie moje dotyczy cięcia glazury.Otóż jakimi narzędziami tnie się płytki ceramiczne i jak ciąc idealnie równe krawędzie no i żeby oczywisci nie pękało.Bardzo proszę o kilka wskazówek od podstaw gdyż nie jestem doświadczony.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## tomek1950

Przecinarką z tarczą diamentową. Widziałem wczoraj w Praktikerze taką No Name za 159 zł.

----------


## Tedii

Przecinarkę odłożyłem na bok i tnę kątówką z tarczą diamentową.To znaczy nacinam lekko i łamię.Po linii prostej w/g deski.Nawet otwory wycinam kątówką nacinając kwadrat lub sześciokąt.Idzie jak po maśle.Tylko trzeba uważać bo kątówka to niebezpieczne narzędzie.

----------


## kborekk

Hej
katowka sie fajnie tnie ale troszke kurzy!! Zwlaszcza ja sie tnie gres lub cos twardszego. 
Przecinarka nawet najtansza z supermarketu do dosc dobre rozwiazanie o ile sie wymieni tarcze na jakas "profi" 
Ma jeszcze jadna wade. Po kilku robotach dostala bicia i teraz strasznie odpryskuje. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lrnn

Mówiąc kątówka macie na mysli szlifierke kątową czy tak?A jak wyciąć powiedzmy w środku płytki otwór na rurę lub coś podobnego?

----------


## Tedii

Tak,szlifierka kątowa z tarczą do kamienia.
Otwór bardzo prosto.Nacinam po kwadracie lub pięcio,szściokącie po stronie glazury.Linie nacięcia powinny się stykać.Następnie nacinam od dołu aż do przecięcia na wylot (z dołu nie musi być aż tak ładnie).I lekko wybijam środek od strony glazury.Najlepiej przećwiczyć.No i uważać przy kątówce.

----------


## kborekk

Mam jeszcze lepszy sposob!!
Nawiercasz wiertelkiem 6-8 dziurki blisko siebie po okregu  lekkie pukniecie mloteczkiem troszke rownasz pilnikiem wolframowym i masz piekna okragla dziurke :smile: 
Ja tak robie od kilku lat i wg mnie to najlepszy sposob. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tedii

Też tak robiłem....kilkanaście  lat temu,jak nie było kątówek.  :Wink2:

----------


## lrnn

Dzięki sliczne za pomoc, bardzo mi pomogliście!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## lrnn

Witam ponownie pisze w mojej sprawie.Jestem juz po pierwszych pracach no i...ciąłem szlifierka z tarczą diamentowa i pojawil sie ogromny problem otóż cięło sie dobrze i miękko ale bardzo odpryskiwały brzegi glazury w miejscu cięcia  :cry:  Jak mam to zrobić aby nie odpryskiwało bo tak uciata płytka nie nadaje sie do ułożenia!I teraz zastanawiam się bo chciałem kupic przecinarkę tarczową stołową no ale pewnie problem bedzie ten sam bo zasada działania ta sama.Więc co ja zle robię???A czy lepsza będzie maszynka ręczna do cięcia płytek??

----------


## I.W.

Nie wiem po co te tarcze katówki itp jak są do tego przecinarki. Zarysowuję sie ostrzem płytkę i łamie dźwignią. Do kółek jest coś ala cyrkiel z ostrzem. Linie sa proste nie powyszczerbniane nie ma kurzu i hałasu. Nie wierzę że nie znacie tych sprzętów. Chyba że chodzi o jakies skomplkowane kształty. Wtedy zarysować widią,diamentem i odgryzać kombinerkami.

----------


## Tedii

Są tarcze i tarcze.
Nie wszystkie dobrze tną.
Nie trzeba mocno dociskać tylko lekko naciąć i złamać płytkę.
Płytkę kładzie się na desce linią cięcia na brzegu deski.
Drugą deską przyciska się nogą (nie ręką bo po palcach) i wzdłuż niej się nacina.
Przy cięciu po przekątnej (układanie w caro), rogi się przecina na wylot żeby przy łamaniu pęknięcie nie poszło w bok.
Jeśli krawędź jest poszarpana to można wyrównać bokiem tarczy.
Dobrze mieć okulary na odpryski.

----------


## tomek1950

To ja mam pytanie chemiczne  :Wink2:  
Kładę glazurę w kuchni. Problemów z cięciem i układaniem nie mam, sporo ułozyłem w stanie wojennym jak byłem bez pracy. Teraz kładę u siebie, i kawałek, trochę ponad 0,5 m2, muszę przykleić w kuchni na płycie KG. Jakiego kleju użyć? Help, Hilfe, pomocy!!!  :big grin:

----------


## kakaowy

moze byc ceresit cm17

----------


## tomek1950

> moze byc ceresit cm17


Dzięki.  :big grin:

----------


## adozet

ciecie - maszynka do glazury - godne polecenia sa te z prowadnicami na łozyskach ; otwory - robimy pierwsze wgrzyzienie dobrym wiertełkiem ( np. do szkła) , potem małym - np. 5 robimy otworek (polecam wkrętarke lub wiertarkę na najnizszych obrotach) i robimy dziure koronkami ( do kupienia w markecie za smieszne pieniadze)
klej - atlas plus - tylko koniecznie zagruntuj ..

----------


## sharan1

Witam,
czy macie jakiś sprawdzony patent na szlifowanie krawędzi - np. ciecie po łuku?

Pozdrawiam,
T.O.

----------


## adozet

szlifierka z trarczą do szlifowania , papier ścierny .

----------


## Kasia242

żeby nie bylo odprysków lakieru na plytce,najlepiej ciąc plytki wózkiem ,lożyska wskazane,cena ok 200 zl,kątówką zawsze bedzie odprysk,tak samo wodną,..chyba ze użyjesz maszyny za 10.000 zl do cięcia piaskowca  :Lol:  ...żartowalem.
pozdrawiam i zyczę powodzenia

----------


## Raton

To ja się podczepię z pytaniem które padło ale poproszę o dokładna analizę  :smile: .
Tnę kafelki piłą z tarczą diamentową od spodu moczona w wodzie.
Na brzegach płytki zawsze są minimalne odpryski a tuż przy końcu cięcia płytka pęka nie zawsze prosto do końca. Co jest tego powodem??
Zła tarcza ?? (testowałem już 2)

To że tarcza jest w stole a nie od góry na prowadnicy ?? (może lepiej jest jak płytka jest nieruchoma a posuwamy tarczę nad płytką - chyba rada poprzednika)

Małe obroty??

Nie chcę kupować innej maszynki do cięcia tylko po to by się przekonać że winą jest np tarcza. Maszynki ręcznej nie stosuje bo tu zawsze miałem problemy z dokładnym łamaniem zwłaszcza małych elementów.
Liczę na waszą pomoc

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jeśli się tnie płytki szlifierką kątową to dobrze podłożyć kawałek styropianu (5-10cm) pod płytkę... nie drży na "twardym" i wyłapuje dużo pyłu.

Jeśli płytka pęka przed dojechaniem do końca to należy wstępnie końcówkę naciąć nawet po wierzchu i wtedy pęknie po linii.

do cięcia dokładnego używać tylko tarczy pełnej... segmentowej czy turbo do zgrubnego na przykład jeśli krawędź będzie schowana pod cokolikiem...

są płytki których nawet najlepszą maszynką z rysikiem nie można złamać... niestety...

jeśli tarcza diamentowa przestała "ciągnąć"... diamenty się wykruszyły to dobrze przejechać taką tarczą na jakimś materiale ściernym.... piaskowiec lub osełka...

do szlifowania bocznego używać specjalnych tarczy lub mieć inną niż do cięcia...

Jeśli wiesz jak będzie leżała ostatnia płytka możesz położyć pierwszą!!!

no i ostatnia cenna rada! Do cięcia płytek kupić szlifierkę za 25zł i ją później wyrzucić niż kupić Boscha.... i go później też wyrzucić! Pył z płytek jest zabójczy dla maszyny!!! Nawet dla Boscha!

 :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Tak jak pisal Rom-Kon , tarcza powinna byc pelna . Stol zas czysty . Opilki z cietych plytek zostaja na stole i to przez nie plytka peka .

----------


## mariusz12

Raton
Prosta rzecz. Nadetnij płytkę na 1-2 cm. i zacznij przecinać z drugiej strony.
W ten sposób przy wychodzenia z płytki nic Ci nie pęknie( mam na myśli ten ostatni centymer.

----------


## pablooo-exe

a powiedzcie mi czym to uciąć?


http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?i...lteredmke0.jpg

----------


## kowalskiraf

Witam!

Nie zrobię raczej kariery na tym forum :) , ale postanowiłem zarejestrować się i dopisać do tego wątku, bo ostatnio sam miałem kłopot z wycinaniem płytek ceramicznych i właśnie tu, wśród dziesiątek wyguglowanych stron, znalazłem najciekawsze porady...

... z których zresztą nie skorzystałem ;)  Rzecz w tym, że mieliśmy do opłytkowania tylko dwie niewielkie ściany w WC, więc chodziło nam o rozwiązanie możliwe tanie i proste: do przycięcia było poniżej 10 płytek.

Akurat w dzień po internetowych poszukiwaniach wpadł do nas krewny i pokazał, jak łatwo *można odłupywać / odszczypywać płytkę po kawałku za pomocą obcęgów* -- w ten sposób da się wykrawać na jej brzegu dowolnej wielkości otwory. Wbrew temu, czego np. ja bym się spodziewał, płytka daje się w ten sposób *odkruszać w sposób dość kontrolowany*. *Aby zminimalizować ryzyko pękania głębiej niż chcemy, należy jednak koniecznie zarysować obrys pożądanego otworu (wcięcia) rysikiem do glazury*. Jeśli chodzi o technikę "szczypania", należy łapać obcęgami małe porcje płytki, silnie zaciskać je w obcęgach i odłamywać wykorzystując rączki obcęgów jako dziwignię (nie odcinać zębami obcęgów). Jeśli mamy odpowiednie dojście, możemy przychwytywać fragment płytki całą długością krawędzi obcęgów i odłamywać ją -- cienkimi! -- paseczkami. Jeśli nie, chwytamy płytkę kącikiem obcęgów i odgryzamy małymi wrąbkami.

Trochę jest z tym zabawy, ale jeśli do wykrojenia mamy tylko kilka płytek, jest to chyba całkiem niezły patent. Nie miałem żadnych problemów z pękaniem szkliwa, czy czymś takim -- może to zależy od płytek: moje to Cersanit Murcia.

Do zwykłego dzielenia płytek wzdłuż linii prostych użyłem metody łamania wzdłuż linii zarysowanej uprzednio rysikiem -- zdała ona egzamin, choć ze dwa razy limia pęknięcia odbiegła minimalnie od tej zarysowanej: za każdym razem pęknięcie poszło nieco "zbyt płytko" (na szczęście :) przy jednym z końców; przypuszczam, że mogło to być winą niedoskonałości drucika, który podkładałem pod płytki dla ich złamania.

Na koniec, żeby nie być gołosłownym, zapraszam do rzucenia okiem na zdjęcia płytki poddawanej opisanej obróbce.

http://foto.onet.pl/ente0,x0s8gcxss7c0,u.html?V=1

Widoczne dobrze na 2-gim zdjęciu pęknięcie na brzegu płytki wykraczające poza obrys zamierzonego wycięcia jest wynikiem prób wyszczypywania płytki bez wcześniejszego zarysowania granicy wycięcia rysikiem.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia wszystkim glazurującym, szczególnie tym początkującym :)

----------


## pool

witam z tego co się orientuje to niema możliwości tak uciąć płytki aby nie powstały minimalne odpryski na powierzchni płytki w miejscu cięcia .próbowałem   
kilku metod i zawsze były jakieś odpryski.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Metody są... ale niestety poza zasięgiem amatorów... są porządne maszyny do cięcia glazury - tarczami diamentowymi na mokro a i te potrafią jeszcze nie dać idealnej krawędzi. Ale są maszyny do hydrodynamicznego cięcia i te dopiero potrafią cuda! Ale niestety poza zasięgiem glazurników - rzemieślników. Czasem trzeba się podeprzeć się taką firmą usługowo... np. zlecić wykonanie otworów w super twardych płytkach...

----------


## lrnn

Słuchajcie koledzy!Utworzyłem ten temat 1 kwietnia b.r. i jeszcze wtedy nie miałem pojęcia o cięciu glazury.Szukałem dobrych narzędzi i rozwiązań...Najpierw korzystałem z przecinarki elektr. do cięcia na mokro. Doszedłem do dorbej wprawy na tyle ze odpryski były minimalne ale jednak były. Teraz korzystam przeważnie z przecinarki ręcznej ale na łożyskach. Super cięcie i zadnych odprysków nawet na twardym gresie! Tylko warunek jeden - niech będzie to naprawde dobra przecinarka i tylko na łożyskach! Powodzenia!

----------


## Master1

Witam !
Mam zamiar kupić sobie maszynkę do cięcia glazury. Myślę nad maszynką firmy Kaufmann z serii Topline:


Dane:
długość cięcia 630mm, kółko 22mm, na łożyskach

Cena tej maszynki to średnio 900 zł.

Możecie napisać czy warto taki sprzęt kupić ? A może za te pieniądze można dostać lepszy sprzęt ?
Czekam na wasze opinie...

----------


## andreas5

Do cięcia glazury nie potrzebny ci az tak drogi sprzęt , chyba że potem założysz firmę budowlana .Do ciecia glazury wystarczy każdy sprzęt w granicy do 100zł.
Natomiast ciecie terakoty to inna melodia , nieraz i dobrymi przecinarkami nie przetniemy i będzie potrzeba ze skorzystania z odpowiedniej firmy.
Warto nad tym pomyśleć. Jak kupisz sobie taką maszynie nie jeden będzie chciał od ciebie pozyczyc. Uwierz będziesz wspaniałym sąsiadem, sam chciałbym znać takiego.

----------


## Tedii

A może to tylko reklama?  :Wink2:

----------


## Master1

Żadna reklama. Po prostu lubie wydać raz większe pieniądze na dobry sprzęt niż dwa razy albo i więcej na jakiś bubel.
Ta maszynka powyżej według zapewnień producenta tnie płytki do 16 mm grubości więc z podłogowymi nie powinno być problemu a takich płytek będę najwięcej układał.

Proszę was o jakieś porady w zakupie odpowiedniej maszynki (na pieniądzach nie śpie  :smile:  ) ,bo w ciągu 5 dni muszę podjąć decyzje.

Ps. jak miałem jakiś czas temu jakiś badziew za ok. 100 zł to nożyk ciął krzywo  i nawet płytki nie szło przełamać więc sami rozumiecie.

----------


## dabell

Nasz glazurnik miał  maszyny do cięcia glazury - tarczami diamentowymi na mokro, ale i tak po docięciu - chodzi o krawędzie pod kątem45 st. na krawędziach i załamaniach ścian, szlifował każdą płykę ręcznie drobnym papierem ściernym   :Roll:  . 
Nawet po takiej super maszynie odpryski się zdarzały, poza tym taka wyszlifowana płytka zupełnie inaczej wygląda niż po cięciu. Byłam zaskoczona, bo myślałam że to szybka robota, bzyyyk i już a tu   :ohmy:  . Teraz wiem dlaczego płaciłam tyle kasy  :Smile:  za wyszlifowanie krawędzi.
Widziałam potem w łazienkach zafugowane krawędzie bez szfifowania papierem i niestety drobniutkie odpryski fuga uwidacznia, szczególnie jak odbiega kolorem od płytki.

----------


## andreas5

dabell  -  podpisuję się pod ta opinia wszystkimi ręcami , mam ten sam pogląd i doświadczenie.

----------


## Master1

Czy na tak dużym forum jak to nikt nie zna na moje pytanie konkretnej odpowiedzi. Odświeżam pytanie.

Proszę was o jakieś porady w zakupie odpowiedniej najlepiej ręcznej maszynki do glazury (na pieniądzach nie śpię ) ,bo w ciągu 5 dni muszę podjąć decyzje.

----------


## hipolitt kwass

master1

jak najbardziej, jesli zalezy Ci na szybkim i w miare dokladnym cieciu to maszynki takiej konstrukcji beda najlepszym wyborem, szeroka i gruba prowadnica pozwala na precyzjne prowadzenie nozyka i nie ugina sie tak przy lamaniu jak np te wykorzystujace jedna czy dwie rury lub jakies ksztaltowniki, osobiscie uzywam tego:

http://www.trades-direct.co.uk/modul...tolitpiumaevo2

i jestem wiecej niz zadowolony, niestety trzeba sie liczyc z duzym wydatkiem, ale z drugiej strony tniesz kilka razy szybciej i z wieksza dokladnoscia niz jakims badziewiem wiec szybko Ci sie to zwroci

----------


## Rom-Kon

> master1
> 
> jak najbardziej, jesli zalezy Ci na szybkim i w miare dokladnym cieciu to maszynki takiej konstrukcji beda najlepszym wyborem, szeroka i gruba prowadnica pozwala na precyzjne prowadzenie nozyka i nie ugina sie tak przy lamaniu jak np te wykorzystujace jedna czy dwie rury lub jakies ksztaltowniki, osobiscie uzywam tego:
> 
> http://www.trades-direct.co.uk/modul...tolitpiumaevo2
> 
> i jestem wiecej niz zadowolony, niestety trzeba sie liczyc z duzym wydatkiem, ale z drugiej strony tniesz kilka razy szybciej i z wieksza dokladnoscia niz jakims badziewiem wiec szybko Ci sie to zwroci


...sorry ale łamacz mnie nie przekonuje... cena zresztą też... i ten plastik...

----------


## hipolitt kwass

mnie nie przekonuje Twoja wypowiedz, konkretnie jesli chodzi o lamacz (co z nim?) i "ten plastik" (niby gdzie?)...cena owszem, sam wolalbym zeby to kosztowalo pare zl, tak jak i inne narzedzia

----------


## andreas5

Wiesz ja kiedyś też kochałem narzedzia tak że zabiłbym ojca jak mi coś ruszył ,
były drogie , ale to nie znaczy że tańsze były gorsze . Na szczęście długa i kosztowna budowa wyleczyła mnie z takich głupot i odrobina rozsądku , zawsze sie przyda . Ostatecznie , jak sie postarasz , to zawsze można znaleźć lepszy sprzęt 
zawsze możesz poczekać.

----------


## hipolitt kwass

chcesz przez to powiedziec ze na nastepnej budowie gwozdzie wbijalbys kamieniem? nie wiem czym zajmujesz sie zawodowo ale czys jest kierowca czy informatykiem sadze ze wolalbys pracowac na sprzecie ktory stworzy Ci komfort zamiast problemow... szambo rownie dobrze mozna wybierac wiadrami, po co zaraz kupowac pompe

----------


## felus5

POLECAM PRZECINARKE WALDER KOSZT OKOLO 350 ZL W LERUA MERLEN KOLOR ZOLTY A W CASTORAMIE TAKA SAMA TYLKO WKOLRZE CZERWONYM 50 ZL TANSZA  :Wink2:

----------


## Master1

@felus5 pewnie miałeś na myśli maszynkę firmy Walmer :


Cena tej maszynki to koszt około 300 zł a Kaufmanna Topline (foto powyżej) okolo 900 zł. Dlaczego jest taka rozbieżność cenowa skoro dwie maszynki są na łożyskach ?
Którą lepiej kupić w stosunku cena/jakość ?

----------


## felus5

TAK OTEJ MASZYNCE PISALEM JA NA NIJ PRACUJE TYLKO MOJA MA ZOLTY KOLOR I BDB SIE SPRAWUJE WCZESNIEJ MIALEM TAKA ZA 60 ZL ALE MOZNA JA POROWNAC JAK MALUCHA DO MERCEDESA NIC NIE MOGE POWIDZIEC O TEJ NIEBIESKIEJ ALE SKORO KOSZTUJE 900 ZL TO NAPOWNO JEST DOBRA  :Wink2:                                                          POZDRAWJAM  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> mnie nie przekonuje Twoja wypowiedz, konkretnie jesli chodzi o lamacz (co z nim?) i "ten plastik" (niby gdzie?)...cena owszem, sam wolalbym zeby to kosztowalo pare zl, tak jak i inne narzedzia


Dobrze, rozwinę moją wypowiedź... zalety tej maszynki to sztaba prowadząca a nie rurka(sztywność) stolik łamacza a nie guma czy inny podatny materiał, dobry kątownik do skosów. Wady: rączka, gniazda łożysk, łamacz to plastik a w profesjonalnych maszynkach tego się unika... zawsze może coś spaść, uderzyć, przewrócić się i ułamać. Dobra maszynka musi kosztować pow 1000zł i wtedy ma sztabę (lub 2 sztaby!) wózek z łożyskami - wszystko metalowe, stolik łamacza, łamacz czasami 2 łamacze ( drugi taki przekładany kabłąk do łamania dużych i grubych płytek lub w caro) odpowiednią długość ( duże płytki w caro lub prostokątne dużego formatu) i takimi maszynkami można ciąć gresy nawet te castoramowe (cienkie ale z żebrami od spodu! ...pękają jak chcą! Ale kosztuję 16zł/m2!) gresy porcelanowe, i inne "trudne" płytki nawet na wąskie paski. Zwykłe płytki na ścianę to tnie się nawet taką maszynką za 49.99zł... żadna filozofia (tu decyduje tylko precyzja wózka bo 1mm to już pół fugi 2mm a 1/3 fugi 3mm!!!). Czasem szybciej jest zrobić rysę przy linijce ręcznym rysikiem a złamać na kancie stołu niż ustawiać w maszynce.
A płytki "kuchenne" 10x10cm to obowiązkowo rysikiem i łamać w rękach.

I jeszcze mała uwaga: są takie rodzaje płytek których nie da się złamać w wyznaczonym miejscu nawet najlepszą i najdroższą maszynką! ...miałem płytki 20x20cm 4 klasa ścieralności zdobione były wiórkami metalowymi. Te wiórki były w całej masie płytki i wystarczyło że rysa szła przez wiór a w tym miejscu łamała się gdzie chciała. Na takie okazje to tylko piła diamentowa do płytek!


hmmm... przyjrzałem się bliżej tej maszynce... czy rączka to odlew metalowy czy plastik? bo jeśli metal to ok. nie mam zastrzeżeń... a widziałem już takie ustrojstwo z plastikiem... :Wink2:

----------


## hipolitt kwass

rom-kon, nie musisz mnie instruowac, przerobilem kilka maszynek do szybkiego ciecia a teraz uzywam tej, fakt, wyglada jak zabaweczka ale kolorowe elementy to nie plastik tylko lakier, i uwierz ze ma ona wiele plusow, linial 63cm z dokladna 1mm podzialka, wystarczy przylozyc plytke, mozliwosc ustawienia go pod kazdym katem [oznaczone co 15stopni], i najwazniejsze to budowa lamaka, jest to jeden odlew z dwoch stron dokladnie przylegajacy do polerowanego plaskownika 0,8x4,5cm, wiec nie ma mozliwosci zeby w trakcie ciecia kolko noza zeszlo z linii prostej a w trakcie lamania gresu cos sie wygielo niezaleznie w ktorym miejscu lamiesz [bo bywa ze zlamac musisz na srodku maszynki jesli nie masz czasu tego robic na krawedzi np stolu], lozyska sa tylko z gory i dolu, dodatkowo jest to tak skonstruowane ze kolkiem nigdy nie udezysz w jakakolwiek czesc maszynki, korpus jest z odlewany z aluminium, reszta to stal, plastikowe sa tylko zakretki kontrujace, g woli scislosci lamak ma dwie stopki, mniejsza faktycznie jest z bardzo mocnego tworzywa stosowana do lamania np mozajki, na stonie Montolitu mozesz sobie obejrzec jak pracuje sie takim sprzetem http://www.montolit.com/schedaprod.aspx?fam=A03MP50 kliknij video... a nastepnym razem nie sadz po pozorach  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...po obejrzeniu filmu całkiem inaczej patrzę na tą maszynkę... nawet i cena aż tak nie odstrasza... A co do przerobienia maszynek.... to też parę mam za sobą   :Wink2:   kiedyś miałem dwie... jedna pięknie zarysowywała a druga cudownie łamała! Gdyby tak zrobić z tych dwóch jedną... ehhh to były czasy... dobrej maszynki w Polsce za żadną kasę nie szło dostać!

----------


## Master1

Wszystko fajnie tylko ta maszynka Montolit Masterpiuma 63P2 kosztuje 1050zł  :sad: 
Raczej zdecyduje się na Kaufmann Topline 63cm, która kosztuje niecałe 900 zł.
Myślę, że żałował nie będę chociaż i tak prawie 1000 zł za ręczną maszynkę do płytek wydaje mi się strasznie dużo.

----------


## hipolitt kwass

master1, odradzam kaufmana, im narzedzie prostsze tym trwalsze a spojz ile tam jest srubek przy wozku, dziwnych dzwigienek, wszystko z czasem pewnie zacznie nabierac luzow i straci na precyzji, na Twoim miejscu wybralbym juz walmera, jest duzo tanszy (na allegro trafisz w granicach 250zl i wart jest tych pieniedzy a za roznice kup sobie cos stacionarnego do ciecia chlodzonego woda i jestes gosc),  ma prostokatne sztaby zamiast okraglych rur czy pretow, spokojnie tym dluzszy czas popracujesz

----------


## Master1

@hipolitt kwass teraz to już zgupiałem co wybrać  :smile: 
Chociaż faktycznie jest w tym Kaufmannie śrubek trochę ....
Co mi się podoba w Kaufmannie to, że jest metalowy i ma fajny patent z uginającą się podłogą podczas łamania płytki.

Z drugiej strony w tym Walmerze niepokoi mnie -  *" mocowanie prowadnic, stopka oraz obudowa łożysk wykonane z plastiku z domieszką włókna szklanego"
Jest tu plastik i nie wiadomo jak to w praktyce będzie się zużywać ?*
Noże są tego rodzaju:


*Jak wygląda dostępność w sklepach tego rodzaju noży  i jak grube płytki on tnie ?*
 Ps. cena przekonuje mnie coraz bardziej do tego Walmera (mogę mieć go za 320 zł - wersja 80cm)

----------


## hipolitt kwass

master1, z tego co pamietam, bo ogladalem ale nie uzywalem, to walmer na lozyskach tez ma amortyzowany blat jak w kaufmanie (co z reszta widac na zdjeciach), plastikowe elementy faktycznie sa jego slaba strona ale nie powinny przysporzyc Ci problemu (przysiaglbym ze widzialem gdzies takie same z metalem zamiast plastiku), zdaje sie castorama i leroi-merlin maja te maszynki w sprzedazy i tam nozyki powinienes dostac bez problemu, jak nie to allegro, nie wiem jak grube tnie to plytki, mi nie trafil sie nigdy gres grubszy niz centymetr

----------


## Master1

Witam.
Kupiłem ręczną maszynkę Walmera 80 cm i widać, że jest to solidny sprzęt.
Ostatnio ciąłem nią terakotę grubości  8mm i spisała się rewelacyjnie.
Paski szerokości 1 cm mogłem uciąć bezproblemowo z płytki 33x33 cm i spokojnie dały się na maszynce przełamać tak jak linia cięcia szła. Maszynka jest łożyskowana więc myślę, że posłuży mi długi czas.
Dodatkowo kupiłem elektryczną przecinarkę do glazury Dedra i również spisuje się bardzo dobrze ( tarcz jedynie nie jest najwyższych lotów - małe odpryski szkliwa, ale zawsze można wymienić na lepszą).

----------


## maro74

fajny sprzet do cięcia glazury ma firma www.rubi.com

----------


## kakaowy

Wcale nie taki fajny. Po pierwsze bardzo drogi (1,5x tyle co Kaufmann), a po drugie maszyny w tej cenie powinny mieć łożyska. A nie mają.

----------


## TMK

Witam

Krótka lista, w tej chwili potrzebuję ułożyć około 10m2 kafli podłogowych, za rok cały dom od nowa. Poniżej dwa modele, co wybrać (tylko z nw.)?
 przecinarkę ręczną mogę kupić za ok. 100zł, lub za ok. 350zł przecinarkę elektryczną

----------


## kakaowy

Z tych dwóch to nic. Jeśli masz do wydania 350 zł, to kup którąś maszynkę ręczną MGŁR produkcji firmy Walmer, do dostania w każdej Castoramie. Jeśli chodzi o amatorski sprzęt to te maszyny mają zdecydowanie najlepszy stosunek jakości do ceny.

----------


## Niewiemc

najlepiej frez

----------


## adi_

a nie lepiej kupic  pile katowa i tarcze djamentowa  taniej i prosciej ?

----------


## wdj40

> rom-kon, nie musisz mnie instruowac, przerobilem kilka maszynek do szybkiego ciecia a teraz uzywam tej, fakt, wyglada jak zabaweczka ale kolorowe elementy to nie plastik tylko lakier, i uwierz ze ma ona wiele plusow, linial 63cm z dokladna 1mm podzialka, wystarczy przylozyc plytke, mozliwosc ustawienia go pod kazdym katem [oznaczone co 15stopni], i najwazniejsze to budowa lamaka, jest to jeden odlew z dwoch stron dokladnie przylegajacy do polerowanego plaskownika 0,8x4,5cm, wiec nie ma mozliwosci zeby w trakcie ciecia kolko noza zeszlo z linii prostej a w trakcie lamania gresu cos sie wygielo niezaleznie w ktorym miejscu lamiesz [bo bywa ze zlamac musisz na srodku maszynki jesli nie masz czasu tego robic na krawedzi np stolu], lozyska sa tylko z gory i dolu, dodatkowo jest to tak skonstruowane ze kolkiem nigdy nie udezysz w jakakolwiek czesc maszynki, korpus jest z odlewany z aluminium, reszta to stal, plastikowe sa tylko zakretki kontrujace, g woli scislosci lamak ma dwie stopki, mniejsza faktycznie jest z bardzo mocnego tworzywa stosowana do lamania np mozajki, na stonie Montolitu mozesz sobie obejrzec jak pracuje sie takim sprzetem http://www.montolit.com/schedaprod.aspx?fam=A03MP50 kliknij video... a nastepnym razem nie sadz po pozorach


DOKŁADNIE NAJLEPSZY SPRZĘT NA RYNKU-POSIADAM MODEL 63 P2. DO SZLIFOWANIA  KRAWĘDZI KUPIŁEM TARCZE DO SZLIFIERKI  http://www.montolit.com/schedaprod.aspx?fam=D27PE50
CENA TO OKOŁO 200ZŁ

----------


## lrnn

Szlifierka kątowa nawet z najlepszą tarczą diamentową nie spełnia roli dobrego sprzętu do ciecia płytek! Zawsze będą odpryski bo nikt nie jest w stanie idealnie prosto prowadzić tarczę po płytce.

----------


## wdj40

> Szlifierka kątowa nawet z najlepszą tarczą diamentową nie spełnia roli dobrego sprzętu do ciecia płytek! Zawsze będą odpryski bo nikt nie jest w stanie idealnie prosto prowadzić tarczę po płytce.


mylisz sie-też tak myślałem wcześniej
ta tarcza zciera płytkę jak masło

----------


## tesser

Witam!
Tak się zastanawiam, czy nie lepiej kupić taki sprzęt:
http://www.allegro.pl/item331847369_...zury_1810.html
Mam podobną od jakichś dwóch lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie ma mowy o jakimś uciekaniu z linii; sprzęt jest prosty i solidny. A na kłopoty z łamaniem płytek, to myślę, że to jest najlepsza odpowiedz:
http://www.amazon.com/Rubi-Maxi-Separator/dp/B000NCYRGI
Próbowałem znalezć to cudo u nas w kraju, ale nigdzie nie ma - gorzej, nikt nie ma o tym bladego pojęcia. Próbowałem też kupić w USA, ale oni to mają tylko w ofercie - a w magazynach "chwilowe" braki. Zapytałem też w Rubi.pl, ale nie doczekałem się odpowiedz. Może ktoś z was wie, gdzie to można kupić?

----------


## wdj40

> Witam!
> Tak się zastanawiam, czy nie lepiej kupić taki sprzęt:
> http://www.allegro.pl/item331847369_...zury_1810.html
> Mam podobną od jakichś dwóch lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie ma mowy o jakimś uciekaniu z linii; sprzęt jest prosty i solidny. A na kłopoty z łamaniem płytek, to myślę, że to jest najlepsza odpowiedz:
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubi-Maxi-Separator/dp/B000NCYRGI
> Próbowałem znalezć to cudo u nas w kraju, ale nigdzie nie ma - gorzej, nikt nie ma o tym bladego pojęcia. Próbowałem też kupić w USA, ale oni to mają tylko w ofercie - a w magazynach "chwilowe" braki. Zapytałem też w Rubi.pl, ale nie doczekałem się odpowiedz. Może ktoś z was wie, gdzie to można kupić?


tym to możesz złamać ale kostke brukową

----------


## tesser

To nie jest do kostki brukowej, tylko do płytek. Maksymalna grubość płytki, jaka się tam mieści to 32mm - są takie kostki brukowe?

----------


## tesser

Znalazłem! Nosi to cudo polską nazwę łamacz i można (nareszcie!) kupić tutaj:
http://www.blutech.nazwa.pl/glazurni...637a3f3b50125a
 a przynajmniej mają to w ofercie

----------


## neco

do cięcia uważam za najlepsze przecinarki stołowe i dobra tarcza, do szlifowania postrzępionych krawędzi używam kamienia szlifierskiego i papieru ściernego i ten sposób wydaje mi się dobry dopóki nie spróbujesz  to sie nie przekonasz.

----------


## wdj40

a po co ciąć i tracić czas jak można złamać?

----------


## tesser

Czas i pieniądze na dobre tarcze

----------


## mazmar

Witam.  :smile:  Także szukam dobrej maszyny do cięcia glazury. W reloy merlin znalazłem ucinarkę firmy ISHIL (made in japan). 

Wyglądała bardzo profesjonalnie, jakościowo na wysokim poziomie, cena ok 1000pln. Próbowałem znaleźć coś na jej temat w sieci ale nie znalazłem nic po polsku, jedynie to:
http://toolmt.co.kr/autocart/market/...item_no=274519

Czy może ktoś zna tą markę? Dziękuję za info.  :smile: 

ze strony reloy merlin:

----------


## RAF G

witam widze ze nikt z was nie hce zainwestowac pieniedzy na profesionalny spszet do glazury z tego powodu sa waze problemy niestety konkretny spszet kosztuje i tnie jak nalezy bez problemów i jest łatwiej pozdrawiam

----------


## kakaowy

> Witam.  Także szukam dobrej maszyny do cięcia glazury. W reloy merlin znalazłem ucinarkę firmy ISHIL (made in japan). 
> 
> Wyglądała bardzo profesjonalnie, jakościowo na wysokim poziomie, cena ok 1000pln. Próbowałem znaleźć coś na jej temat w sieci ale nie znalazłem nic po polsku, jedynie to:
> http://toolmt.co.kr/autocart/market/...item_no=274519
> 
> Czy może ktoś zna tą markę?


W tej cenie zainwestowalbym w Kaufmanna, zamiast w jakas nieznana firme. Masz przynajmniej pewnosc, ze do Kaufmanna kupisz potem jakies czesci zamienne czy nowe kółka.

----------


## hybris

tarcza diamentowa - ze względu na swoją specyfikę - zawsze pozostawi odpryski. w idealnie gładkie cięcie nie wierz. dlatego do cięcia płytek / ceramicznych, gresoowych, porcelanowych) używa sie specjalnych maszynek, o których tu już pisano. płytki z kamienia naturalnego to już inna historia.

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Chcialbym sie dołączyć do tematu - mam plytki gres szkliwiony z Ceramika Paradyż klasa ścieralności IV grubość 9.3mm oraz gres techniczny kl. V. 

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem Walmara MGŁR 500 lub MGŁ 500. Cena  droższej maszynki odpowiada przycięciu okolo 60mb gresu na profesjonalnej maszynie więc jeszcze musze to przemyśleć.

Ale ktoś z Was wie i mogliby napisać czym różni się Walmar MGŁR od MGŁ i czy tak jak dla moich zastosowań warto wybrać MGŁR?

Niby znalazlem takie porownanie, że w jednym jest kółko tnące a w drugin nóż ale nie jestem pewien czy to wszystko i nie wiem jaka jest różnica - chyba kółko jest lepsze :
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/mpng2-fron...Pub=1192544178

http://www.leroymerlin.pl/mpng2-fron...Pub=1192544174

----------


## voitek

A jaki rozmiar tych płytek? Bo ja też mam paradyż gres szkliwiony, 10x10 i dało radę dopiero na diamentówce, maszynki ręczne wymiękały. Co do odprysków to krawędź się szlifuje diaksem z tarczą do kamienia i jest gites, prawie jak krawędź oryginalna.

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Dokladnie to mysle o takich:

a) gres szkliwiony Genesis 30cmx30cm 0.85cm PEI 4 - te sa podobno bardzo twarde wedlug glazurnika, ktory kiedys je ciol (zreszta ten glazurnik byl niezly  :smile:  ) cial je bardzo ladnie Walmerem - nie wiem czy mi sie uda ...
b) gres (lazienkowy chyba szkliwiony) Vito 33.3cmx 33.3cm grubosc 0.8cm
c) gres techniczny Kalifornia 30cmx30cm grubosc 0.8cm nieszkliwiony

Czy diaks oznacza regulacje obrotow?
Mam zwykla katowke ale mam tez duzo naroznikow wiec maszynka do ciecia i lamania byloby mi latwiej   :Confused:

----------


## kakaowy

Diaks to zwykła kątówka  :smile:  Są szlifierki z regulacją obrotów, wiem że Bosch takie robi - aczkolwiek nie wiem czy to ma sens w Twoim przypadku.

Co do Walmera... Uciąć to napewno jakoś utniesz, bo to jest tylko kwestia kółka i docisku. Nie wiem jaki ma docisk Walmer ale wiem jakie ma kółko. Wymienne kółko do Walmera kosztuje 1,6 zł natomiast do Kaufmanna - 40 zł. Skądś ta różnica wynika, nie?  :smile:  Dlatego obawiałbym się ciąć tak twarde płytki Walmerem, bo albo nie utnie prosto, albo sie pokruszy/postrzępi w miejscu cięcia.

Jak masz niewiele tego cięcia to może pomyśl nad innym rozwiązaniem (np. zakład kamieniarski w pobliżu albo znajomy glazurnik z _profesjonalną_ maszyną).

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Dziekuje za odpowiedz.  Tak ogolnie to mam duzo ciecia   :sad:  Koszt Walmana na pewno sie zwroci.

Ale widzialem, ze Walmer'em dobrze szlo glazurnikowi - nie mam zastrzezen do tego jak ciol (i jak klad plytki). Moze po kilku plytkach dojde do wprawy   :Confused:  

Czy wedlug Was lepsze jest kolko czy rysik?
Czy amortyzacja plytki podczas lamania jest wedlug Was istotna? Walmen za 260-300zl ja ma.

Zobacze w sklepie czy nie da sie wlozyc bardziej profesjonalnego kolka od Kaufmanna - chyba, ze przezornie robia tak jak wtyczki i zasilacze do telefonow komorkowych - co model to inna wtyczka.

----------


## voitek

Ani rysik ani kółko nie jest lepsze, oba się przydają  :smile:  Rysik jest precyzyjniejszy. Poza tym w wypadku płytek ze strukturą kółko nie wchodzi w zagłębienia.

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Wiecie na alegro oryginalna koncowka z kolkiem Walmera kosztuje okolo 10zl.
Ale glazurnik mowil mi, ze te normalne kolka sa nic nie warte i szybko sie niszcza - czyli trzeba kupic lepszy rysik/kolko.

Przy takim cieciem Walmerem  powierzchnia boczna byla prawie gladka no falowanie 0.5mm, a na gorze idealnie. 

U innego, ktory ciol kolkiem plytki z faktora i mial niby maszyne Rubi powierzchnia ciecia byla koszmarna nierownosci nawet 5mm.

A czy macie moze jeszcze wyrobiony poglad czy jest potrzebna amordyzacja?

----------


## Mariusz Łódź

Dziekuje wszystkim ktorzy podpowiedzieli mi w poprzednich postach.

Dzisiaj sprawdzalem Walmera MGLR-500 (do ceramiki i klinkieru):

1) przez plytki o ktorych myslalem (Paradyz, gres szkliwiony IV kl, 30cm x 30cm , grubosc8.3mm) tnie jak maslo   :big grin:   powierzchnia ciecia jest bardzo rowna.
2) sa drobne klopoty plytki gresowe z nierownomierna powierzchnia plytki ale  macie racje na takich plytkach najlepszy jest rysik, plaszczyzna ciecia jest gorsza, ale da sie przezyc.
3) przy zwyklych plytkach sciennych zarylem sie nozem w plytce - to byla moja pierwsza cieta plytka ale z takimi plytkami trzeba uwazac i ciac je bardzo delikatnie

Co mi sie nie podoba:
4) kolko jest fajne ale przesowa sie wzgledem trzpienia (lewo - prawo) o kilka milimetrow - mala dokladnosc, jednak jak ktos sie uprze to da sie precyzyjnie ustawic 
5) sprezyny od amortyzacji kiedys sie wyrobia ale na razie wydaje mi sie ze amortyzacja pomaga przy cieciu twardych plytek
6) uchwyt do ciecia pod katem jest troche kiepski - chyba najlepiej ciac bez niego. 

Generalnie fajna to jest to.

----------


## lepek

Kupilem ta(Ishil) maszyne ponad rok temu podczas pobytu w Polsce ,i musze powiedziec ze nigdy nawet przez chwile nie zalowalem  wydania 995-ciu zl!
Maszyna tnie jak szalona,lamie WSZYSTKIE  plytki-genialna sprawa!
Jedyny maly mankament to ta bardzo masywna szyna prowadzaca-przeszkadza przy mierzeniu...
Co ciekawe w Polsce kosztuje  ta maszyna 1000 zl (ok 300 eu) ,a  we Francji w tej samej sieci ...226 eu...Ciekaw jestem z jakiego powodu Polakow kosi sie po kieszeni?

----------


## altus_pl

Witam wszystkich,

Odnawiam temat. Otóż mam kilka (ok. 8 ) płytek terakoty 8mm do przecinania. Robię to pierwszy raz w życiu.   :smile:  Ponieważ mi się to na początku wydawało się nieskomplikowane kupiłem w markecie najtańszą maszynkę do glazury 300mm produkcji chińskiej za 34,90 zł. Przyłożyłem płytkę, rysowałem kółeczkiem, tzn. przejechałem nim parę razy w tę i wewtę dość mocno naciskając (co nie było łatwe, więc podejrzewam że może coś źle robiłem). Potem nacisnąłem mocno na dźwignię aby "stopka" przełamała plytkę. I co? I nic. Więc drugi raz ją nacisnąłem z całej siły. Tym razem płytka się poddała, ale perfidnie pękała nie po linii cięcia, tylko w poprzek! Próbowałem sposobem, czyli najpierw mocno nacisnąć jedną krawędź płytki aby lekko się podniosła a potem dopiero dźwignią i stopką w środek. Czasem się udaje czasem nie, i zupełnie nie mogę kontrolować linii łamania.

Powiedzcie proszę co robiłem nie tak? Jak trzeba prawidłowo wykonać nacięcie i łamanie? Czy cięcie przeprowadzić w kierunku od kółeczka do stopki czy może odwrotnie? Czy może maszynka była do kitu?

Dziękuję za wszelkie porady i pozdrawiam,

altus

----------


## hipolitt kwass

podstawowa rzecz to rysa, musi byc tylko jedna i na calej dlugosci, jesli nie ufasz maszynce to kiedy ja zrobisz mozesz wyjac plytke i zlamac opierajac na krawedzi np stopnia schodow lub podkladajac cos po nia w miejcu rysy

----------


## TeeF

Witajcie,
Szukam sprawdzonego sposobu na cięcie gresu TAU Corten 60x60, grubość 1,1cm. Będę układał w karo, więc cięcia mogą wynosić nawet 85 cm.
Myślałem o jakiejś maszynie z tarczą.

Możecie coś polecic?

----------


## rudyrydz2

Witam !! chciałem spytać czy ktoś z was może używał którejś z tych maszyn do cięcia glazury. Cena jest praktycznie identyczna dlatego chciałbym się poradzić którą wybrać. dziekuje!! http://allegro.pl/item546147646_mont...3cm_profi.html 
http://allegro.pl/item546133567_rubi...6cm_ti66s.html

----------


## batko lenin

A ja wyrzeżbiłem 370 zł na walmera 800 i nie żałuję... Łamak bomba  :big grin:   kupowałem ją w małym sklepie z narzędziami, bo w Praktikerze za 600-kę zaśpiewali...999zł  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## wdj40

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Odnawiam temat. Otóż mam kilka (ok. 8 ) płytek terakoty 8mm do przecinania. Robię to pierwszy raz w życiu.   Ponieważ mi się to na początku wydawało się nieskomplikowane kupiłem w markecie najtańszą maszynkę do glazury 300mm produkcji chińskiej za 34,90 zł. Przyłożyłem płytkę, rysowałem kółeczkiem, tzn. przejechałem nim parę razy w tę i wewtę dość mocno naciskając (co nie było łatwe, więc podejrzewam że może coś źle robiłem). Potem nacisnąłem mocno na dźwignię aby "stopka" przełamała plytkę. I co? I nic. Więc drugi raz ją nacisnąłem z całej siły. Tym razem płytka się poddała, ale perfidnie pękała nie po linii cięcia, tylko w poprzek! Próbowałem sposobem, czyli najpierw mocno nacisnąć jedną krawędź płytki aby lekko się podniosła a potem dopiero dźwignią i stopką w środek. Czasem się udaje czasem nie, i zupełnie nie mogę kontrolować linii łamania.
> 
> Powiedzcie proszę co robiłem nie tak? Jak trzeba prawidłowo wykonać nacięcie i łamanie? Czy cięcie przeprowadzić w kierunku od kółeczka do stopki czy może odwrotnie? Czy może maszynka była do kitu?
> 
> Dziękuję za wszelkie porady i pozdrawiam,
> 
> altus


WEZ SIE CHŁOPIE ZA INNĄ ROBOTE A ŁAMANIE ZOSTAW FACHOWCOWI

----------


## TIGER46

Witam
Od maszynki za 34 zeta nie można za dużo wymagać.Podstawa nigdy nie przejeżdża się po lini cięcia 2 lub więcej razy.Konstrukcja tej maszynki pewnie jest słaba co za tym idzie będą problemy z łamaniem płytek,kółko tnące pewnie też do bani materiał więc problemy z przecięciem płytki.

----------


## Tabou

Zna ktoś firmę Tomecanic?
Szukam maszynki , która by sobie radziła z większymi płytkami. Znalazłem na allegro coś takiego:

http://www.allegro.pl/item626550667_...ercoup135.html

Firma nie wydaje się być zbyt znana w Polsce, ale maszyna wygląda porządnie. Jakieś opinie?

----------


## werty85

> Napisał tesser
> 
> Witam!
> Tak się zastanawiam, czy nie lepiej kupić taki sprzęt:
> http://www.allegro.pl/item331847369_...zury_1810.html
> Mam podobną od jakichś dwóch lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie ma mowy o jakimś uciekaniu z linii; sprzęt jest prosty i solidny. A na kłopoty z łamaniem płytek, to myślę, że to jest najlepsza odpowiedz:
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubi-Maxi-Separator/dp/B000NCYRGI
> Próbowałem znalezć to cudo u nas w kraju, ale nigdzie nie ma - gorzej, nikt nie ma o tym bladego pojęcia. Próbowałem też kupić w USA, ale oni to mają tylko w ofercie - a w magazynach "chwilowe" braki. Zapytałem też w Rubi.pl, ale nie doczekałem się odpowiedz. Może ktoś z was wie, gdzie to można kupić?
> 
> ...


    nie  cmokaj  pracuje  w  tym  zawodzie  20  lat  takim  przyrządem  dobrze  łamie  sie  płytki chodż    u  nas  jest  mało  popularny (sam  go  mało  używam  ale  dobrze  tym  sie  łamie)

----------


## Adamu4

Moim zdaniem wszystko zależy do czego komu co potrzebne. Jakbym robił mieszkanie sobie i sąsiadowi to najlepsza metoda to tania metoda. Jak ktoś robi profesjonalnie to wie że czas to pieniądz i skrajne oszczędzanie na sprzęcie się nie opłaci na dłuższą metę. Obcęgi, gilotyna z marketu, profi gilotyna są super i wszystko ma swoją adekwatną cenę... 

Kiedyś kupiłem we francji gilotynę do glazury tomecanic. Sprzęt był drogi ale fakt że dalej działa i go nie oszczędzam... Konkurent Rubi tylko minimalnie droższy ale i bardziej profi w gilotynach.

Teraz dokupiłem gilotynę 135cm znalazłem u firmy fresko??
o taką do dużych płytek:



 i oni powiedzieli żebym odebrał w Warszawie przez oficjalnego przedstawiciela. Zamówiłem, przyjechałem, potestowałem i mam  :smile:  
Firma widać że dopiero tworzy stronę bo w produktach pustki... a zamówić w praktyce można już wszystko co jest na tomecanic.com

Link do filmiku jak działa maszynka poniżej. Co ważne z autopsji wszystko z metalu, zawieszona płyta, łożyskowana i mega mocna. Cena tylko nie mała ale jak pracy więcej niż własne mieszkanie to warto...

Link do filmików z pokazu jak działa:

http://www.tomecanic.pl/index.php?page=multimedia

----------


## pjotr

> podstawowa rzecz to rysa, musi byc tylko jedna i na calej dlugosci, jesli nie ufasz maszynce to kiedy ja zrobisz mozesz wyjac plytke i zlamac opierajac na krawedzi np stopnia schodow lub podkladajac cos po nia w miejcu rysy


Prosze o poradę. Układam gres 40x40cm w caro. Do cięcia gresu używam maszynki ręcznej MGŁR 600 i o ile cięcie płytek po przekątnej wychodzi bez problemowo o tyle odcięcie z płytki trójkąta (narożnika) o długościach boków np.  20x20cm praktycznie za każdym razem nie udaje mi sie. Płytka po zarysowaniu pęka na długości powiedzmy 8/10 podstawy trójkąta i na tych ostatnich centymetrach linia łamania zbacza z miejsca zarysowania i robiąc taką falę. Dlaczego tak sie dzieje? Czy przyczyną jest to że stopka naciskając na płytkę  opiera się na niej nierównomiernie? Jak to łamać by było dobrze. Na 1 zdjęciu poniżej płyka i trójkąt jakie chciałbym uzyskać, na drugim płytka która złamała mi się właśnie w sposób opisywany powyżej.

----------


## jakoxxs

po pierwsze proponuję wymienić kółko do cięcia 
a z innej beczki 

trafiło mi się kiedyś układać gres z opoczna chyba kolekcja kalahari że takich trójkącików nie bało się wyciąć zwykłą gilotyną trzeba było ciąć przecinarką wodną

----------


## pjotr

> po pierwsze proponuję wymienić kółko do cięcia 
> a z innej beczki 
> 
> trafiło mi się kiedyś układać gres z opoczna chyba kolekcja kalahari że takich trójkącików nie bało się wyciąć zwykłą gilotyną trzeba było ciąć przecinarką wodną


Gilotyna jest nowa ucięła może z 10 płytek, więc kółko nie powinno być zużyte, tym bardziej, że te maszynki Walmera cieszą się niezłą opinią. Gdybym jednak chciał wymienić kółko tnące, to jakie zastosować? Czy kółko innego producenta będzie pasować? Oryginalne ma 8mm średnicy i jest sprzedawane razem z trzpieniem, wobec tego nie wiem czy da się wymienić jedynie je. Z tego co się doczytałem to do gresu kółko o takiej średnicy powinno się nadawać. Nawiasem mówiąc ten gres jest też z Opoczna - to Moderno.

----------


## jakoxxs

powiem tak maszynka to w stosunku jakość do cena wygrywa wiele rankingów nawet wśród fachowców
bardzo możliwe że nie do końca zarysowujesz płytkę i pęka ci to jak chce 

spróbuj łamać nie na maszynce tzn na kolanie albo w rękach

----------


## jakoxxs

podejrzewam że nie obędzie się z zakupu przecinarki wodnej z marketu

----------


## pjotr

> powiem tak maszynka to w stosunku jakość do cena wygrywa wiele rankingów nawet wśród fachowców
> bardzo możliwe że nie do końca zarysowujesz płytkę i pęka ci to jak chce 
> 
> spróbuj łamać nie na maszynce tzn na kolanie albo w rękach


Skorzystałem z rady i zarysowuję płytkę kółeczkiem w maszynce, a następnie kladę na podłodze płytkę, podkładam pod spód wzdłuż rysy drut około 3mm średnicy z wieszaka od k-g i stojąc jedną nogą na płytce drugą energicznie naciskam odłamywany trójkąt. Na cztery łamane w ten sposób płytki 3 poszły b dobrze. Pod jedną zachciało mi się podłożyć drut zbrojeniowy okrągły fi 6mm i jak na nim zacząłem łamać trachło tak jak na maszynce czyli z trójkąta wyrwało ząbek. Wygląda więc że ten drut pod płytką lepiej jak jest o mniejszej średnicy bo lepiej się łamie. A może ktoś ma inny sposób i podzieli się wiedzą jak odcinać owe trójkąty i by pękały wzdłuż rysy a nie po za nią. Zastanawiam się jak to się robi na innych gilotynach, chyba inaczej skonstruowana jest stopka łamiąca lub jest druga, z którą nie koliduje noż tnący.

----------


## pjotr

> podejrzewam że nie obędzie się z zakupu przecinarki wodnej z marketu


W przecinarke też się przezornie zaopatrzyłem ale jakość cięcia jest znacznie gorsza. Tarcza powoduje odpryskiwanie drobnych kawałeczków szkliwa i nie wygląda to najlepiej. Pomaga trochę przeszlifowanie na mokro krawędzi kamieniem szlifierskim, ale mimo wszystko efekt jest lepszy gdy płytka pęknie wzdłuż rysy po zarysowaniu na gilotynie. Chyba że tarcza która jest w moim Eurotecu jest do kitu. Jaką więc warto założyć by efekt był lepszy?

----------


## jakoxxs

ja używam tarcz http://www.schulze.pl/ram_ofe.php?co=tarcze_tnace.php
ale ja robię to zawodowo  i nie na przecinarce z marketu jaką średnicę ma twoja tarcza?????

----------


## pjotr

> ja używam tarcz http://www.schulze.pl/ram_ofe.php?co=tarcze_tnace.php
> ale ja robię to zawodowo  i nie na przecinarce z marketu jaką średnicę ma twoja tarcza?????


Średnica tarczy 180 x 22,2 mm

----------


## jakoxxs

http://www.allegro.pl/item907732930_...0_25_4_mm.html

proponuję tarcze tej firmy dosyć dobre można je kupić w castoramie

----------


## Repugnant

a co powiecie na sigme?

----------


## jakoxxs

przecinarki ręczne bardzo dobre tylko trzeba się przyzwyczaić do odwrotnego cięcia

----------


## piterek63

a co? sigma tniesz od siebie czy do siebie. ja mam standardowa z drewnianym blatem i tne od siebie.

----------


## jakoxxs

http://www.sigmaitalia.com/?lang=en

----------


## piterek63

ta na 128 cm fajna. ale cena tez fajna

----------


## jakoxxs

http://www.sigmaitalia.com/?p=189&lang=en

----------


## Adamu4

Jeżeli płytka pęka nie równo na końcach czasem warto naciąć dodatkowo same końce. Ogólnie z czasem dochodzi się do wprawy ale trzeba się oswoić z maszyną... Dobrą sprawą jest płyta do łamania z "zawieszeniem" Przy większych płytkach trzeba poza nacisku tym ustrojstwem łamiącym pomóc leciutko ręką na krańcu płytki i wtedy zasadniczo nie ma problemu. 
Supercoup jest ok. Sigmę też rozważałem, jest ok. ale tomecanic robi lepsze wrażenie pod względem jakości
http://www.tomecanic.pl

----------


## metaxurgijo

witam ja pracowalem w grecij i kupilem sobie maszynke do plytek sigme jakosc ciecia jest super

----------


## czester 1

witam, kupilem ostatnio podobna przecinarke http://allegro.pl/item959076691_prze...ty_fv_vat.html

tnie na moro i pod katem (do 45st), jezeli chodzi o ciecia proste to sa idealne, ale jak pod katem (45 st ) to robia sie odpryski. 
tarcza zalozona zwykla ale gladka, pytalem i rozgladalem sie po necie to najlepsza (najdrozsza) tarcza to z firmy RUBI i koszt jej to ok 450zl.

czy warto taka tarcze kupic, beda efekty w cieciu pod katem, czy pozostaje szlifowanie kafelek?

----------


## piterek63

> Napisał lrnn
> 
> Szlifierka kątowa nawet z najlepszą tarczą diamentową nie spełnia roli dobrego sprzętu do ciecia płytek! Zawsze będą odpryski bo nikt nie jest w stanie idealnie prosto prowadzić tarczę po płytce.
> 
> 
> mylisz sie-też tak myślałem wcześniej
> ta tarcza zciera płytkę jak masło


popieram, podstawa to szlifierka która nie ma bicia na tarczy i dobrej jakosci tarcza np rubi lub dr schulze a reszta to umiejętności.

----------


## Tabou

Zależy też jaką płytkę... Szkliwienie, twardość, czy w pełnej masie... Nie ma tarcz idealnych do wszystkich materiałów. Czasem jak materiał wredny to tarcza też musi podejść...

A propos wcześniejszego polecania Supercoupa Tomecanica to po intensywnych testach kilka wniosków:

testowałem najwyższą serię rubiego w sklepie rubiego - fajny sprzęt ale megaaaa ciężki i rozwiązanie na kilka szyn nie jest idealne. Ciężko podkładać płytkę, mało widać (trzeba patrzeć bardziej z góry ale generalnie nie jest idealnie) fakt że jest bardzo masywna ale prowadzenie po więcej niż jednej szynie daje większe opory więc jakoś tak mniej gładko niż się spodziewałem. prawie nie ucieka to plus ale idealnie to nie jest... Rozkładane podpórki na plus. Cena ponad 2tys zł minus... WAGA bardzo ciężka...

sigmę kolegi - wszystko fajnie tylko że to sprzęt bez łożysk! inna technika prowadzenia łamacza i trzeba to lubić, być przyzwyczajonym ale mi nie leży bo łożyska to łożyska i kropka. Cena ponoć ok.

tomecanic supercoup u przedstawiciela z www.tomecanic.pl - Wielki plus to 9! wymiennych łożysk, sztywna szyna oraz bardzo mocny pomysłowy łamacz. Praktycznie nie ucieka. Siła łamacza podają że 1130kg w Rubim 1000kg i moim zdaniem może tak być. Przy wprawnej technice operatora łamie paski po 1cm z płytek gres w pełnej masie. Fajnie też że są 2 łamacze (te łapki) duże szerokie łapy rozkładane duża siła i lekko idzie a mały łamacz na cienkie paski. Padłem jak pokazano mi jak łamie klinkier i grubaśną terakotę. testowałem też 60cm i jest delikatnie sztywniejsza szyna. 135cm też robiła dobre wrażenie ale cena 3400zł to na tą chwilę nie dla mnie ale jak wpadną zlecenia na metrowe płytki to może będzie warto kupić. Wada to nie mała cena oraz walizki tylko do 60 i 75cm. No może też brak łapek ale jak widzę to klin do łamania w caro (jest w zestawie) idealnie je zastępuje jak trzeba.

Moim zdaniem:
1. Tomecanic - bezkonkurencyjny sprzęt na konkretną precyzyjną pracę. 
2. Rubi - mocna pancerna budowa, spora siła łamacza
3. Sigma - fajny sprzęt ale nie dla mnie. Brak łożysk, inny sposób działania. To dla mnie nie to...

Wybór padł na tomecanica za 2300zł 90cm i myślę że zarobi na siebie.

----------


## neo114

To i ja podepnę się do tematu:

proszę o poradę. Mam do położenia w najbliższym czasie około 70m2 płytek. Wymiary płytek nie powinny przekroczyć 330x330. Prawdopodobnie część będzie z gresu. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem jednej z następujących maszyn:
1) maszyna do ręcznego przecinania - WALMER MGŁR 600
2) MATRIX SSCM 1200-200
3) Dedra Przecinarka do glazury 850mm DED7826
4) ewentualnie jakaś maszyna do cięcia na mokro w zakresie cenowym pomiędzy maszyną 2 a 3


Założenia moje to:
1) maszyna (lub maszyny) będzie używana do ułożenia gresu na 10 schodach + prawie 30m2 posadzki oraz niewielkiej łazieneczki z załamaniami (powierzchnia do wyłożenia płytkami około 30m2)
2) po skończonej robocie, jeśli w rodzinie nie będzie zapotrzebowania na robala do układania płytek, to maszynę zamierzam sprzedać


Co poradzicie. Czy po prostu kupić WALMERA oraz jakąś DEDRĘ-stolik do 200zł czy może szarpnąć się na maszynę do 1000-1100zł a po robocie spróbować sprzedać za np 500-600zł. Zakładając dowolne rozwiązanie i tak maszyny się zwrócą, ponieważ robota, którą mam do zrobienia wyceniam na około 5tyś zł

----------


## netcom

Ciąłem ostatnio (pierwszy raz w życiu) gres szkliwiony 60x60cm szlifierką kątową z tarczą Globus (nic specjalnego- 50zł w Casto), oczywiscie były odpryski, ale zeszlifowałem krawędzie  szlifierką oscylacyjną z papierem ściernym.  Jak na mój gust wyszło bardzo dobrze.
Zauważyłem że wielkość odprysków zależy od sposobu trzymania szlifierki - najlepiej prostopadle do płytki, szlifierkę trzeba przesuwać powoli i dość mocno dociskać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Odkopuję dość stary temat, bo pytanie mam n/t ręcznych przecinarek.

Poszukuję czegoś powiedzmy średniobudżetowego (do 200PLN). Chwalone na forum są Walmery jako mające bardzo dobry stosunek jakości do ceny i w zasadzie nic więcej do szczęścia by mi nie było potrzebne, gdyby nie drobnostka: korbka do wycinania otworów. Żaden z walmerów takiego ustrojstwa nie ma, natomiast z tego, co widzę, są one zwykle na wyposażeniu tanich chińczyków. 

Czy z powyższego mam wyciągać wniosek, że taka korbka do otworów to będzie szajs jak cała chińska reszta i raczej kupować rozstawną otwornicę nakładaną na wiertarkę?

I druga rzecz: otwory w gresie. Takim rozstawnym cyrklem, czy na korbę, czy w wiertarce pewnie nie ma mowy, żeby w gresie dziurę machnąć, z kolei otwornice diamentowe... no trochę drogo wychodzą, jeśli potrzebnych jest kilka różnych średnic. Czy jest coś pomiędzy? 

J.

----------


## mim

Zamierzam kupić przecinarkę do glazury np taką
EINHELL Przecinarka do glazury BT-TC 900S Blue Line

Chcę ją przy okazji wykorzystać do cięcia drewna. Mam już przejściówkę do tarczy do drewna. Używałem maszyny z wypożyczalni i musiałem kupić przejściówkę. Czy to dobry pomysł ?

Cena 338 zł
Moc: 900 W S2 10 min. 
Liczba obrotów: 2.950 min-1 
Wysokość cięcia 90 / 45°: 41 mm / 25 mm 
Tarcza tnąca: ø 200 x ø 25,4 mm 
Rozmiar stołu: 500 x 400 mm 
Waga netto: 13,4 kg

----------


## skresz

Witam odgrzebie trochę temat ale chciałbym się zabrać za kładzenie płytę w mieszkaniu (niestety brak funduszy na firmę) i zastanawiam się nad tymi przycinarkami 

http://cokupic.pl/produkt/Walmer-mas...lazury-MGLR800

albo 

http://www.elektronarzedzia24.pl/prz...bi-p-7973.html

będzie tego około 90m2 z czego 90% to arkesia polerowana 60/60 z paradyża 

zastanawiam się czy one sobie poradzą z tymi płytkami może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie z takim zestawianiem

----------


## Jarek.P

Oba powinny być ok, ale do polerowanych płytek tak czy tak będzie ci potrzebny kombajn do cięcia na mokro. Chyba, że masz robotę bez żadnych widocznych krawędzi bądź chcesz paskudzić polerowane płytki profilami narożnymi.

J.

----------


## skresz

> Oba powinny być ok, ale do polerowanych płytek tak czy tak będzie ci potrzebny kombajn do cięcia na mokro. Chyba, że masz robotę bez żadnych widocznych krawędzi bądź chcesz paskudzić polerowane płytki profilami narożnymi.
> 
> J.


arkesia idzie na podłogę wiec wszystkie docinki będą zamaskowane listwą, jedynie przy drzwiach będzie widoczne ale 8 płytek chyba dam rade wyszlifować papierem, ale mogę się mylić 
reszta płtek to zwykła ceramika stosunkowo męka i właśnie tu myślałem jechać fazę kątówką i wykańczać taśmówką (robiłem tak z miltonem i efekt dobry lecz masa zabawy) ale z braku kasy pozostaje tylko to.
Boję się tylko że faktycznie porę się na te płytki a później się okaże że będzie trzeba kupić coś lepszego

----------


## Jarek.P

Papierem raczej tego nie zrobisz, niemniej jeśli to faktycznie chodzi o jedynie kilka płytek, być może dasz radę ostrożnie prowadzoną kątówką.

Ewentualnie kup przecinarkę elektryczną, stolikową - nie kosztuje dużo, więc budżetu nie zrujnuje, a przyda się i do robienia faz na miększej glazurze.


J.

----------


## skresz

jeszcze pytanie odnośnie DEDRA DED7831 bo mam możliwość nabycia jej od znajomego za 500zł wiec cena wydaje się fajna (muszę jechać zobaczyć) tylko problem w tym że to mój max budżet i tu pytanie czy jedna taka maszyna spokojnie da rade tzn. czy nie będę musiał kupować jeszcze jakiejś przycinarki ręcznej itp.

----------


## tasek

Witajcie
Panowie muszę położyć ok 10 metrów płytek na podmurówce. Kupiliśmy płytki z taką nierówną powierzchnią udającą kamyczki. Kupiłem dobrą przecinarkę ręczną ale nie idzie tego ciąć bo co któraś płytka pęka bo przez wypukłości nierówno się nacina. Upatrzyłem sobie w leroyu Przecinarka do płytek ceramicznych TT180 BM NORTON CLIPPER elektryczna za 340zł. Warto to kupić czy założyć tarczę diamentową do szlifierki kątowej?

----------


## Jarek.P

Do jednorazowej niedużej roboty nawet za droga. Kup tego typu stolikową dedrę czy innego chińczyka za połowę tej kwoty, wystarczy z powodzeniem.
Tarcza na kątówce też da radę, ale z prostym cięciem od kreski będziesz się dużo bardziej mozolił, a potem tydzień kaszlał od wdychanego pyłu.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Polecamy przecinarkę BOSCH PTC 640. Pamiętajmy jednak że narzędzie samo nie załatwi sprawy, lecz wymagana jest także wprawiona ręka osoby obsługującej.

----------

